# Fuel Filter Change help needed



## mtbgus (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post and need help.

My X trail is a 2007 columbia 2.2dci T30 model. 

I have a new fuel filter ready to install but am having trouble finding the correct fuse or relay for the fuel pump so that I can depressurise the fuel system ready for changing the filter.

I found the fuel pump fuse in the box under the steering wheel and pulled it out while running the engine but the engine didn't stall and would still start up the car even with the 15a fuse pulled out, do I need to pull the fuel pump relay and if so where the hell is it?

Any help at all would be helpful as I always try to do my own basic servicing and the Fuel filter should be an easy enough job for me to do.


----------



## mtbgus (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok, just read I should take the fuse out first, then start the engine until it stalls, does this sound right?

Anyone changed the fuel filter that could give a detailed rundown of the process and tools needed if possible. Very hard to find anything on the net about how to go about this on an Xtrail.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you sure depressurizing the fuel system in that way is the correct method for that vehicle?
Gas engines, sure, that's the way to do it, pull the fuse, fire it up, run it until it stalls, then crank it over a couple more times just make sure. But diesels hate to be run dry in that way, at least old school diesels hated it, tended to burn up pumps, injectors, etc. Maybe the new ones are better in that respect.


----------

